# Best Motorway Service Stations for Dogs



## HeatherChloe

I wondered if we could have a vote for what they are? 

I'm afraid I am too useless to work out how to set up a vote. Perhaps someone could do it for me?

But having just driven back from North Wales today, a different route from the way up, I am aware that I am looking for. My perfect situation would be:

1) motorhome size bay (only 6 m needed for me, ideally not next to HGVs with their engines going constantly ) 

2) nice walk with grass which could take 10 mins one direction and 10 mins back

3) dog poop bins along the way

4) ability to take dog in to the shop (pie in the sky I expect) or at least somewhere safe to tie them up at the entrance with a security guard so I'm not stressed that she will be nicked 

Do others have other criteria? And which stations are the best?

There is a service station at the start of the M40 which has a nice walk alongside trees.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Thanked by mistake,sorry. The services on the M40 i think you mean Oxford services, there is a super area on there,where you could/can walk a dog,however,when they can charge over £10 a night to park,some fine you after two hours during the day,they are going to tarmac every square inch available,to get more money.On another tack,people bash into other cars on service areas,so something as small as a dog stands no chance,then there is the headache for the owners of the area,who is to blame for a dog running loose? etc.
My advice would be,find a junction that has access to a quiet road,pull of and find a lay-bye. For anyone travelling from the A1 along the A14 towards N/Hampton,there is a lay-bye,just past "Spaldwick"signs,there is an arrow and pub sign in the field,pointing up a field footpath,i have walked this path many a time when coming home off the ferry with the growler,even after two fields,i have still not come to the pub,but win some lose some lol. Just a thought,may help someone,does for me.
Gearjammer.
PS As regards poop bins,put it in with the regular waste bins,i think you may find it not to be the worst item in the bin!.


----------



## Bill_H

M5 Sedgemoor Services, southbound between J21 - J22.
Couple of green fields for walking the dogs on the north side of the car park - park up in the first parking area as you leave the slip road, gated road in the corner of the car park opens onto fields and woods.
I always stop there on the way to Devon from the Midlands


----------



## peedee

I prefer not to stop at service stations. They are expensive, it is often difficult to park, very little space to walk a dog and can be smelly.
Off road laybys and picnic areas are my preference. On route or returning from N.Wales, Montford Bridge picnic area alongside the River Severn on the A5 is very good and Telford services on the M54 would be my second choice although their caravan bays are a little tight and easily missed but at least they have some.

peedee


----------



## locovan

Clackets Lane on the Clockwise side has a secret road for emergency Vehicles leading to a walk into Westerham.
Good Caravan bays for parking where Motorhomes are allowed to park
Not like the Anticlockwise side so you have to park over 2 spaces and walking the dog on little patches of grass.
Reading Services has a good field for the dog.


----------



## artona

HeatherChloe said:


> I wondered if we could have a vote for what they are?
> 
> I'm afraid I am too useless to work out how to set up a vote. Perhaps someone could do it for me?
> 
> .


Collect suggestions. Then set up a poll with those suggestions and people can vote for them and then the one with the most votes would become the winner. If you collect the suggestions we can set the poll up for you


----------



## thieawin

The M6 toll services. Whenever we are on our way to channel ports we stop. The lay out is great, there is a parking area to the left of the hotel, which itself is to the left of the services block, which is next to a grassed slope and young wooded area, paths and plenty of space for dogs to exercise away from vehicles. The hotel, a Days Inn, takes dogs if we are not in the M/H. 
The services are on one site, not split, ie with access from both carriageways so it works going north or south.
Convenient break point for us, two hours off the IOM boat and two and a half to Portsmouth or two to London and another two to the channel ports


----------



## gloworm

I think all motorway services are only fit for dogs



Eric


----------



## OwnedbyCollies

www.drivingwithdogs.co.uk

Excellent resource of dog friendly walks and facilities within 5 miles of motorway junctions. Much better than service stations and you get to see different parts of the country rather than flying past at silly mph.

Maps and descriptions given and all tested by a border collie!!!


----------



## duxdeluxe

As well as the excellent M6 toll services (eye watering road toll excepted) the M3 service at Fleet has dog walk facilities and we give the pooch a walk there. We always leave the dog in the van when visiting the shop just in case some low life fancies losing part of an arm trying the break in.

Great suggestions and link above, combined with google maps and a bit of pre-planning (my own weakness) and you're there! Have a great weekend


----------

